# Redo of my L & G utility trailer



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Little over a year ago I bought a Precision Products 1500# trailer...........I had looked at all available trailers and it was not much better or much worse than the average trailers thats for sale. This brand is commonly found at Wal Mart and Home depot. They had screwe dup and I took advantage of it. I got the largest one they make the #1500 for what they sold the smaller version for (Thank you God for stupid salesclerks) So knowing full well wht I bought was probably not going to last I bought it, and figured it would or should hold up long enough for me to make a good trailer.......I have used it hard, but its usually never been put up wet, and in just a short period of time a good portion of the paint bubbles up and flakes off, since there is no primer. Whats amazing, is it lifts and bubbles up even though that area was never scratched, just like they painted over wet metal when it was made......

Anyhow this trailer has the bottom and sides made from one piece (no center joint or joints at bottom / sides......so that was a plus. I rarely use a tailgate and just the use its had soon got that backend to start wobbling pretty good and tearing the metal.. Probably 100% tailgate use would have prevented this.

I made a U shaped saddle of 1 x 2 x 11 ga steel tube that starts at the bottom of the sides toprail goes down and around the bottom and ends at the oposite top side rail. I then welded 1 Inch beads all along the exposed edge of the bottom, instead of having it bow up between the screws they use to hold it in place with, and welded the U support every 3 or 4 inches with a 1" bead to the outer side panels and floor.
While I was at it, I welded 2 pieces of 2" 18ga round tube 48" long on one side, now I have aplace top slide in a shovel, rake, pitchfork etc, instead of throwiing it in the trailer bed. I may add two more on the opposite side. I also welded up the reinforcing corners at the front and side panel at the toprail, as original only has about 4 spot welds and allows a lot of flexing..also welded up the bottom front toungue support on the bottom of the floor to a reinforcement plate, instead of having the front portion of the bed flexing and supporting the load. Its now spread out. I had found the welds they used on that front were already stretching and some tearing. Its now very solid, no more tinny sound from vibrations, and other than the tongue release assembly its rattle free. Took about 1 hour of work to do what I had to do and that included cutting up a treadmill for the steel tube.......so for about $15.00 more the factory could have made this improvement just as easy if not easier........Now if they could only find out abaout this stuff called metal prep and paint primer they might have something. 

I can't complain for what I gave for it ($99) and the use I got out of it, but would have really been disturbed if I paid what it was supposed to have been sold for and had this stuff happen.

Funny thing is my friend seen a sign for the smaller trailers for $49 each, and wound up with two of them.........They were no soner bought and paid for than the sign outside was being removed and a new sign showing double the cost was put up. Evidently it was loaded wrong in the computer and they made the sign to suit..........Don;t you just love the clowns that work at Big Box stores?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Pics, Chipmaker....Pics!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya some pic's would be awsome.  

Read through it a few times, and cant realy picture it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Don;t you just love the clowns that work at Big Box stores? *


I don't know, you'd have to ask my wife!


----------

